# What day next week is the surf gonna be good?



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

With this front coming in and the projected winds to turn back around Tuesday or Wednesday, what day do y'all think will be a good day to hit the surf? After Tuesdays battle with some big sea monsters, I have the full blown itch now. I will be going at least one day next week if it is fishable.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Most of the week looks fishable but it won't be flat like earlier this week. The models I use show seas in the 3' range for most of the week.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

This is what I like to use.

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=galv_sea


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I like using swell info. It is pretty accurate within 3 days.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

HuntinforTail said:


> I like using swell info. It is pretty accurate within 3 days.
> 
> http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


This. I'm always checking 2 days before and the day before.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

HuntinforTail said:


> I like using swell info. It is pretty accurate within 3 days.
> 
> http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


Me too


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Earliest would be late next week, but a lot of time in between.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like Monday maybe fishable according to the swell info link. Thoughts?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Anything. I will start with tops and plastics to see if any specs are around. If no luck, I will have cast net to catch mullet and put out the big rods and some dead shrimp to try to catch some fish for cut bait.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I am ready. It is going to be a day light to dark fishing day tomorrow. Start early near Jamaica Beach throwing plastics and tops. If that slows down or produces nothing, then to popping cork and live shrimp. If that don't work, then hopefully I can catch some finger mullet and put it on the big rod. Just in case, I bought the emergency back up bait today. Ballywhoo. 

Then big rod on the bottom and see what sea monsters want to play.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I wouldn't think about fishing for trout tomorrow in the surf, since it will be too messed up. Take some shrimp and catch bait for your surfrods. You might have a hard time getting mullet in the surf too.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

SurfRunner said:


> I wouldn't think about fishing for trout tomorrow in the surf, since it will be too messed up. Take some shrimp and catch bait for your surfrods. You might have a hard time getting mullet in the surf too.


I know they were in there last week. Maybe they won't be hard to find. If so, the Ballyhoo works well.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

tomarrow looks better now then last week ... good luck!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Today was a bust. Hit bay side at SLP with no luck. I did have a first for me today. A stingree on a live shrimp under a popping cork. I also pulled some kids out of the sand that were in a 2wd Ram 1500. Boy were they happy I came along.

Looks like Friday maybe a good day.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Friday might be a good day for trout. It looks like it will be a little bumpy for surf wading, but if the water is good, they might be there!


----------

